# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hi, this is gurvinder malhotra

## Gurvinder Malhotra

i'm working as a finance executive in govt org in India. i want to excel in excel and i feel the help available at these type of forums is very useful.

Thanks,

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum Gurvinder.

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Welcome to the forum.   :Smilie: 



If I was able to help –* PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

